# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Angular >  بهترین theme angular  راست به چپ

## mzandi

با سلام 
مخواستم ببینم بهترین theme angular  راست به چپ که free باشه چیست با تشکر

----------


## bomb23

پرایم ان جی ، البته یه سریاز ابزارهاش rtl رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه باید خودتون اصلاح کنید.

https://primefaces.org/primeng/showcase

----------

